# 60's Wald Pedals



## JohnMast (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi All, 
I'm trying to make my bike a rider and need to overhaul the pedals- they are very loose and dry. Does anyone have any tips on doing this? It looks like you have to uncrimp and remove the cages to get at the bearings... Any instruction, help or best practices would be appreciated.
Thanks!  John


----------



## AndyA (Jul 22, 2020)

Uncrimping and recrimping isn't likely to go well. Suggest letting some light oil seep into ends and see what happens. Usually pedals will loosen up and spin OK. It will nor cure looseness.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 22, 2020)

I agree with AndyA. The early Wald pedals could come apart easy, but the crimped ones aren't made to take apart. You might be wishing you left them as is. Oil them up.


----------

